# curled up claw



## oliverai (Nov 5, 2009)

We have 2 baby pigeons who have both claws curled in...they do not seem to be able to open their claws and nor walk on their claws.

What do we do? 

What has caused this?

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you have any pics of it. Sounds like spayed legs.....anyone else? just my guess.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

either that or clenched feet, both are correctable a pic will help


----------

